# Newbie questions



## recall1 (Aug 20, 2013)

I posted a little bit ago that I was thinking of buying my friends 1989 Holiday Rambler Class a gas 30' motorhome. I ended up buying it and so far it looks pretty good. But I have some questions because I have never used an RV and I'm still waiting on my new owners manual from Monaco. Since the purchase I replaced both batteries (chassis and body) but I cant get power out of the 115v outlets (ac) I havent seen a converter but its listed on the connection plate inside the battery box and everything seems to be connected. I have an info panel over the door and that says the batteries are good. The interior lights all work as well as the reefer, but nothing out of the outlets and the a/c unit unless I turn on the generator on . With the generator on all a/c plugs and the A/c unit work. Is that the way its supposed to work? Do I have to run the generator while I'm driving just to get my receptacles going? 
    I'm sure these questions will be answered when the manual comes but I'm pretty itchy to get this thing fixed so I can get her on the road.


----------



## H2H1 (Aug 20, 2013)

Welcome to the forum,  recall1, you do have it plugged in to a 30/50amp outlet? The genset does supply power to all the outlets and the air condition(s). If it is plugged into a power outlet you should have ac power to all your outlets. If not check all your GFI outlets and see if one or all are tripped. The house lights are 12 v and run off the house batteries. Good luck and post back what you find, and any other  question(s) you have.


----------



## C Nash (Aug 20, 2013)

You have a converter not a inverter.  The 110 will only work if you are pluged in to shore power or generator.


----------



## recall1 (Aug 20, 2013)

Thanks guys. So I guess my next question should be. Can I hook an inverter into my system so I can run my A/C outlets while I'm on the road in such a way that it doesn't effect how the vehicle operates in camp? Mostly, as with anything else in my life right now, it's about the kids. We have a t.v./ game system to power along with the rooftop a/c unit and probably a phone charger or two. Is it possible to run these things on an inverter while driving without overtaxing the batteries/alternator? Can I just add up the items they would use(wattage) to find the right inverter? What kind of cost would you guess I'm looking at? And where, in the line of electrical equipment we have does the inverter go? I'm no electrician but I can follow directions. I'm probably being a pain in the ass but I also don't want to burn my new rv down just so the kids can microwave some popcorn while were driving. Again, thanks. I'm sure you all will be hearing from me again soon. I'll post some pics as well.


----------



## H2H1 (Aug 20, 2013)

maybe he will post back


----------



## C Nash (Aug 21, 2013)

No on the AC IMO.  You could run a tv off a inerter if you have the proper battery bank.  Might want to look into just a 12 volt TV for kids.  Better than that get the kids away from the TV LOL.  I have ran the generator for AC and TV for kids when going to BM races.   Running the generator is cheapest route to go IMO


----------



## H2H1 (Aug 21, 2013)

I like Nash would run the generator to power the roof air and all outlets. I have been told it would less gas running it than the dash air when more than 2 people are riding in the MH.


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2013)

sounds to me like u have a transfer switch that is not switching ,, do u hear a "clunk sound" when u plug in ??? but i may be wrong ,, i have been known to be wrong more times then most ,, but with the MH u have i say u have a transfer switch that is stuck ,, but what do i know


----------

